# How competitive is DEO MARS?



## chewyjosh (3 Feb 2013)

I have submitted my application for the position listed in the title, I'm just curious to determine how competitive it is. From all the backposts I've read on this board, it seems that it is always in demand because people are either deterred by, or choose to withdraw frrom, the heavy academic component of the training. Is this correct? I am just wondering because, I'll be honest, my university GPA is not outstanding and I have no volunteer experience. I do, however, have a lot of leadership, teamwork, and communication work experience.  Will I have an opportunity to defend my grades, or is it strictly GPA? For example, my introductory chemistry was a 62 because I couldn't see how I would ever need to figure out how many mols of something I have, but Environmental Chemistry was a 94 because I enjoyed the systems and real world applications. Would I have an opportunity to adress issues like that, and how my success in a class is related to how applicable a class is (which I assume the academic portion of MARS training is), or is GPA everything?

By all means, let me know if this should be posted in the recruiting section, but I was hoping to get responses from those who have been selected as MARS officers and what their stories are.


----------



## brihard (3 Feb 2013)

chewyjosh said:
			
		

> I have submitted my application for the position listed in the title, I'm just curious to determine how competitive it is. From all the backposts I've read on this board, it seems that it is always in demand because people are either deterred by, or choose to withdraw frrom, the heavy academic component of the training. Is this correct? I am just wondering because, I'll be honest, my university GPA is not outstanding and I have no volunteer experience. I do, however, have a lot of leadership, teamwork, and communication work experience.  Will I have an opportunity to defend my grades, or is it strictly GPA? For example, my introductory chemistry was a 62 because I couldn't see how I would ever need to figure out how many mols of something I have, but Environmental Chemistry was a 94 because I enjoyed the systems and real world applications. Would I have an opportunity to adress issues like that, and how my success in a class is related to how applicable a class is (which I assume the academic portion of MARS training is), or is GPA everything?
> 
> By all means, let me know if this should be posted in the recruiting section, but I was hoping to get responses from those who have been selected as MARS officers and what their stories are.



Look dude, we could all spend quite a bit of time dissecting just about everything you have to offer up in terms of information.

One of two things would happen: Either people would be sufficiently negative that you would decide not to apply, in which case it's no loss anyway. Or, alternatively, either as a result of positive feedback or sheer stubbornness you would apply anyway.

Now, I'm going to assume you're not waffling and actually want to do this. So just apply. The only way you can know if you're competitive enough is to compete, so do so. No amount of comparison of 'stories', no sharing of opinions will make a whit of difference. You either apply or you don't, and if you apply, you either get in or you don't. Might as well throw your hat and get it over with. Generally speaking it is prudent to continue living your life in preparation for the possibility that you won't get in, and then if need be drop what you're doing as soon as you're able and go if you get accepted. 

What more, really, could anyone here actually offer you that would be of any use? No amount of prognostication will allow you to reliably predict your odds.


----------



## Journeyman (3 Feb 2013)

....and yes, this should have been posted in Recruiting.


----------



## dimsum (3 Feb 2013)

It's not the academic portion that usually cuts people out (that's the easy part), it's the practical simulator and sea phases in the last course (MARS IV) that end up failing people, due to medium to high stress, little sleep, multi-tasking and "firehosing" of information that you have to understand in a relatively short period of time.  In my experience on 2 of the 3 sides of the fence (I guess) as both a MARS student and an officer on the ships where most MARS IV courses were run, the multi-tasking is what will fail most people.

None of that stuff can, or will, be determined based on academics; it's pretty much impossible to know based on your marks how you'll be able to handle talking to multiple agencies on various comms methods, answering questions by the CO and Course Officer, ordering your helmsman and lookout to do various things, and navigating the ship.  It's one of those things that people either "get" or "not get", and unfortunately there isn't a lot of time to "get" it.


----------



## navymich (3 Feb 2013)

As Dimsum can also attest to, is that the crew can make you or break you in your practical phase.  Accept the fact that as a MARS IV student, you are the lowest of the low.  You need what the crew can give and teach you, whether it is to sign off reqs, to correctly decode a maneuvering signal, or to turn the helm the direction you want it.  Don't isolate yourself and think you are better then anyone else, including your fellow students.  Work together and take all the advice you can get.


----------



## chewyjosh (3 Feb 2013)

Brihard: Read the very first line again

Thanks for the useful answers. That knowledgee really helps me to identify the strengths I have that I can provide in the interview, rather than compensating for my weaknesses.


----------



## brihard (3 Feb 2013)

chewyjosh said:
			
		

> Brihard: Read the very first line again
> 
> Thanks for the useful answers. That knowledgee really helps me to identify the strengths I have that I can provide in the interview, rather than compensating for my weaknesses.



Whoops, sorry about that. However the bulk of what I said stands. Just go through the process and carry on. Other than continuing to physically prepare yourself for basic training and perhaps some ongoing educational upgrading, there's not much you can do at this stage but wait. It sucks, I know- I've been in the same boat for a couple years with a different organization and it's still churning through, but patience is the order of the day.


----------



## daniel12 (3 Feb 2013)

What is MARS? Is it Maritime Sub-surface?


----------



## navymich (3 Feb 2013)

daniel12 said:
			
		

> What is MARS? Is it Maritime Sub-surface?



Maritime Surface and Sub-Surface


----------



## umdforces (6 Feb 2013)

kind of a non-intuitive acronym, isn't it?

Is it supposed to be like:
*MAR*  itime *S*  urface and sub-surface officer?

I guess it looks and sounds better than:
M S A S S


----------

